# cups lässt sich nicht starten.



## macropode (23. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem.

Ich habe cups auf meinem freebsd nach folgender anleitung installiert!

http://www.newbie-net.de/anleitung_freebsd_cups.html

wenn ich jetzt

```
cupsd.sh start
```
eingebe kommt vollgende Fehlermeldung.


```
cupsd: Child exited with status 49!
cups: unable to start scheduler.
```

Könnt ihr mir helfen und mir sagen wo der fehler ist?


----------



## Aiju (23. April 2006)

macropode hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem.
> 
> Ich habe cups auf meinem freebsd nach folgender anleitung installiert!
> ...


Tschuldige, ich habe meine Kristallkugel verlegt, wie lautet denn die Komplette Fehlermeldung?  
 Und poste doch mal cupsd.sh


----------



## macropode (23. April 2006)

sorry kommt jetzt.

Also in der error_log steht folgendes:

```
E [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] httpGetHostByName("address") failed - Host name lookup failure!
E [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] Bad poll address address:port at line 602.
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/cupsd.conf"
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:17 +0200] Full reload is required.
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:21 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/cups/ppds.dat", 16 PPDs...
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:21 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...
I [23/Apr/2006:15:52:21 +0200] Full reload complete.
E [23/Apr/2006:15:52:21 +0200] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 01020304:631 - Can't assign requested addr
ess.
```

und hier die cups.sh:


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# "$Id: cups.sh.in,v 1.25 2005/01/03 19:29:44 mike Exp $"
#
#   Startup/shutdown script for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).
#
#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.
#
#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the
#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal
#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file
#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this
#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products
#   at:
#
#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information
#       Easy Software Products
#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204
#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA
#
#       Voice: (301) 373-9600
#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org
#         WWW: http://www.cups.org
#

#### OS-Dependent Information

#
#   Linux chkconfig stuff:
#
#   chkconfig: 235 99 00
#   description: Startup/shutdown script for the Common UNIX \
#                Printing System (CUPS).
#

#
#   NetBSD 1.5+ rcorder script lines.  The format of the following two
#   lines is very strict -- please don't add additional spaces!
#
# PROVIDE: cups
# REQUIRE: DAEMON
#


#### OS-Dependent Configuration

case "`uname`" in
        IRIX*)
                IS_ON=/sbin/chkconfig

                if $IS_ON verbose; then
                        ECHO=echo
                else
                        ECHO=:
                fi
                ECHO_OK=:
                ECHO_ERROR=:
                ;;

        *BSD*)
                IS_ON=:
                ECHO=echo
                ECHO_OK=:
                ECHO_ERROR=:
                ;;

        Darwin*)
                . /etc/rc.common

                if test "${CUPS:=-YES-}" = "-NO-"; then
                        exit 0
                fi

                IS_ON=:
                ECHO=ConsoleMessage
                ECHO_OK=:
                ECHO_ERROR=:
                ;;

        Linux*)
                IS_ON=/bin/true
                if test -f /etc/init.d/functions; then
                        . /etc/init.d/functions
                        ECHO=echo
                        ECHO_OK="echo_success"
                        ECHO_ERROR="echo_failure"
                else
                        ECHO=echo
                        ECHO_OK=:
                        ECHO_ERROR=:
                fi
                ;;

        *)
                IS_ON=/bin/true
                ECHO=echo
                ECHO_OK=:
                ECHO_ERROR=:
                ;;
esac

#### OS-Independent Stuff

#
# Set the timezone, if possible...  This allows the
# scheduler and all child processes to know the local
# timezone when reporting dates and times to the user.
# If no timezone information is found, then Greenwich
# Mean Time (GMT) will probably be used.
#

for file in /etc/TIMEZONE /etc/rc.config /etc/sysconfig/clock; do
        if test -f $file; then
                . $file
        fi
done

if test "x$ZONE" != x; then
        TZ="$ZONE"
fi

if test "x$TIMEZONE" != x; then
        TZ="$TIMEZONE"
fi

if test "x$TZ" != x; then
        export TZ
fi

#
# See if the CUPS server (cupsd) is running...
#

case "`uname`" in
        HP-UX* | AIX* | SINIX*)
                pid=`ps -e | awk '{if (match($4, ".*/cupsd$") || $4 == "cupsd") print $1}'`
                ;;
        IRIX* | SunOS*)
                pid=`ps -e | nawk '{if (match($4, ".*/cupsd$") || $4 == "cupsd") print $1}'`
                ;;
        UnixWare*)
                pid=`ps -e | awk '{if (match($6, ".*/cupsd$") || $6 == "cupsd") print $1}'`
                . /etc/TIMEZONE
                ;;
        OSF1*)
                pid=`ps -e | awk '{if (match($5, ".*/cupsd$") || $5 == "cupsd") print $1}'`
                ;;
        Linux* | *BSD* | Darwin*)
                pid=`ps ax | awk '{if (match($5, ".*/cupsd$") || $5 == "cupsd") print $1}'`
                ;;
        *)
                pid=""
                ;;
esac

#
# Start or stop the CUPS server based upon the first argument to the script.
#

case $1 in
        start | restart | reload)
                if $IS_ON cups; then
                        if test "$pid" != ""; then
                                kill -HUP $pid
                        else
                                prefix=/usr/local
                                exec_prefix=/usr/local
                                ${exec_prefix}/sbin/cupsd
                                if test $? != 0; then
                                        $ECHO_FAIL
                                        $ECHO "cups: unable to $1 scheduler."
                                        exit 1
                                fi
                        fi
                        $ECHO_OK
                        $ECHO "cups: ${1}ed scheduler."
                fi
                ;;

        stop)
                if test "$pid" != ""; then
                        kill $pid
                        $ECHO_OK
                        $ECHO "cups: stopped scheduler."
                fi
                ;;

        status)
                if test "$pid" != ""; then
                        echo "cups: scheduler is running."
                else
                        echo "cups: scheduler is not running."
                fi
                ;;

        *)
                echo "Usage: cups {reload|restart|start|status|stop}"
                exit 1
                ;;
esac

#
# Exit with no errors.
#

exit 0


#
# End of "$Id: cups.sh.in,v 1.25 2005/01/03 19:29:44 mike Exp $".
#
```


----------



## Aiju (24. April 2006)

Can't assign requested addr => Portzuweisung nicht möglich
Unter Linux sind die Portnummer < 1024 nur für den Administrator.
Mach das ganze als root
EDIT:

```
httpGetHostByName("address") failed - Host name lookup failure!
```
Bist du auch ein Ich-bin-zu-cool-zum-Handbuch-lesen-Typ ?
Poste mal  cupsd.conf und  (read the fine manual, lies das schöne handbuch)
(Manche Leuten setzen statt fine etwas anderes ein)


----------

